# Bei dunklen Aufnahmen das blau des Himmels bewahren



## janFB (13. August 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein paar Aufnahmen im Wald gemacht und hatte teilweise auch einen Ausschnitt des (in wirklichkein tiefblauen) Himmels mit auf dem Bild.

Auf dem Bild war der Himmel entweder Weiss und die Bäume schön grün oder die Büume waren mehr oder weniger schwarz und der Himmel war blau. (einstellen der Belichtung)
Wie kann ich am besten ein Bild machen auf dem beides zu sehen ist?

Gibt es dafür Filter in PS oder anderen Programmen?
... das bild im anhang ist etwas pixelig geraten (auf die schnelle resized)
Aber mein Problem mit dem Himmel ist trotzdem sichtbar.

Danke im Vorraus 

Jan


----------



## saschaf (16. August 2006)

Beim Fotographieren kommts auf deine Kamera an. Bei Fotos mit hohem Dynamikumfang (gleichzeitig sehr helle und sehr Stellen) hilft es, wenn du keine JPegs sondern die Rohdaten (RAWs) speicherst (muss die Kamera natürlich unterstützen). Die RAWs haben eine höchere Farbtiefe (12 bzw. 16 Bit) als JPegs. Damit kannst du bei der Nachbearbeitung noch sehr viel rausholen. 

Nachbearbeitung und Entwicklung der RAWs: Rawshooter (Freeware) 

Weiterhin kannst du bei der Nachbearbeitung mit Gradientenkurven viel erreichen (siehe Beipielbild - Struktur des Himmels). Eine andere Alternative ist das Tonemapping (Photomatix - Freie Demo) - auch mal im Beispielbild dargestellt.

Im Beipielbild hab ich keinen Feinschliff gemacht. Das Optimum ist also noch nicht aus dem Bild raugeholt. Aber als Anschauungsbeispiel reichts hoffentlich.

MfG


----------



## Leola13 (16. August 2006)

Hai,

schau dir mal die folgenden zwei Workshops bei DOCMA an, da geht es (u.a.) auch um die Veränderung des Himmels.

DOCMA 1
DOCMA 2

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chmee (16. August 2006)

Und schau auch mal nach DRI.
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Tip/Wie_funktioniert_Dynamic_Range_Increase_DRI_2225.asp

@saschaf:
Das tonemapping sieht ja eigenartig aus.
Schau ich mir auch mal an.

mfg chmee


----------

